# DPL Dallas Showcase



## Soccer43 (Oct 12, 2019)

DPL Dallas Showcase happening right now.  Large number of teams, small list of little known colleges, expensive trip.   Feels like a sham and  taking advantage of families hopes and dreams - Maybe others feel differently ??

http://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=74976


----------



## Justus (Oct 12, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> DPL Dallas Showcase happening right now.  Large number of teams, small list of little known colleges, expensive trip.   Feels like a sham and  taking advantage of families hopes and dreams - Maybe others feel differently ??
> 
> http://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=74976


17 of 27 of the colleges from Texas.  Did all the SoCal teams know about that?  None named Texas only. Better than zero to keep it positive.  So maybe "Big Hat Small Cattle?"  I almost was there and based on that list the only one that would make sense is University of Saint Katherine in San Marcos.  I guess Coach Katie needs to fly to Texas to see our SoCal kids behavior on the road.  Get a Big Steak tonight bro and then chase it down with Beer.  So sorry, truly I am.....


----------



## Fact (Oct 12, 2019)

Justus said:


> 17 of 27 of the colleges from Texas.  Did all the SoCal teams know about that?  None named Texas only. Better than zero to keep it positive.  So maybe "Big Hat Small Cattle?"  I almost was there and based on that list the only one that would make sense is University of Saint Katherine in San Marcos.  I guess Coach Katie needs to fly to Texas to see our SoCal kids behavior on the road.  Get a Big Steak tonight bro and then chase it down with Beer.  So sorry, truly I am.....


Oh Justus what are we going to do with you?  The only reason coach Katie is there is because her teams from LA Galaxy San Diego are playing in this nonsense.  I suspect th same is true for other coaches on this list and that their clubs encouraged them to register to make it look like coaches were actually there to watch players.


----------



## Fact (Oct 12, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> DPL Dallas Showcase happening right now.  Large number of teams, small list of little known colleges, expensive trip.   Feels like a sham and  taking advantage of families hopes and dreams - Maybe others feel differently ??
> 
> http://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=74976


Sorry to here this. Hopefully you’ll be able to say that you spent some unforgettable time with your dd.  In a few years she’ll be off to college. Enjoy.


----------



## Justus (Oct 12, 2019)

Fact said:


> Oh Justus what are we going to do with you?  The only reason coach Katie is there is because her teams from LA Galaxy San Diego are playing in this nonsense.  I suspect th same is true for other coaches on this list and that their clubs encouraged them to register to make it look like coaches were actually there to watch players.


Oh Fact, I was trying to be nice because today was the first day I ever heard of the actual University of St Katherines of San Marcos.  I have no idea what to believe in this soccer circus I pay over $7oo a month to be a part of.  This is insane dude.....


----------



## Fact (Oct 12, 2019)

Justus said:


> Oh Fact, I was trying to be nice because today was the first day I ever heard of the actual University of St Katherines of San Marcos.  I have no idea what to believe in this soccer circus I pay over $7oo a month to be a part of.  This is insane dude.....


$700 a month!??? Does that include privates, hotels, flights,  at tap for dads on trips? I am shocked.  I don’t ever remember ECNL costing anything close to that.


----------



## Justus (Oct 12, 2019)

Fact said:


> $700 a month!??? Does that include privates, hotels, flights,  at tap for dads on trips? I am shocked.  I don’t ever remember ECNL costing anything close to that.


No Privates.  Tried that a few years ago and my dd hated it.  $700 is assuming we take a trip to New Jersey next year   If just my kid, we save a few bucks...….lol


----------



## Fact (Oct 12, 2019)

Seems awfully high.


----------



## Fact (Oct 12, 2019)

Justus said:


> No Privates.  Tried that a few years ago and my dd hated it.  $700 is assuming we take a trip to New Jersey next year   If just my kid, we save a few bucks...….lol


My nieces do privates and love them.  Of course it is with their favorite cousin


----------



## timbuck (Oct 12, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> DPL Dallas Showcase happening right now.  Large number of teams, small list of little known colleges, expensive trip.   Feels like a sham and  taking advantage of families hopes and dreams - Maybe others feel differently ??
> 
> http://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=74976


From what I’ve seen/head about the showcase in Dallas-  it’s a fun field trip with a bit of soccer mixed in.  College tours.  Cowboys stadium tours. Having fun with teammates. 
Nothing wrong with that.  Just not sure it’s worth the cost and missing a few days of school.


----------



## soccer dude (Oct 12, 2019)

Our Legends 02 DPL team won 9-0 today in Dallas against the #1 team from South Carolina and while my girl is having a blast watching her first rodeo, I sure hope there's better competition tomorrow.  We have enough competition in So Cal to forgo this cost.


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 12, 2019)

Fact said:


> Sorry to here this. Hopefully you’ll be able to say that you spent some unforgettable time with your dd.  In a few years she’ll be off to college. Enjoy.


Oh, trust me, we are not a part of any of this.  I just feel for all those that are participating.  I only hope they are making an educated choice and are getting out of it what they hoped for.  We are in a really good position with our player but it has not been without much trials  and tribulation along the way


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

soccer dude said:


> Our Legends 02 DPL team won 9-0 today in Dallas against the #1 team from South Carolina and while my girl is having a blast watching her first rodeo, I sure hope there's better competition tomorrow.  We have enough competition in So Cal to forgo this cost.


Hey Dude, way to kick ass and beat #1 South Carolina and represent SoCal the right way.  I know someone who was there and said the girls brought it and also said the Rodeo was super fun experience   Kick ass today and close it out tmrw with no mercy   My kiddo is 15 and I have witnessed up close and personal both DA and ECNL, plus a little SCDSL and almost went for DPL.  Regardless of League affiliation in SoCal, you're 100% correct to say we have so much talent their is no need for the cost to go to Dallas.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 13, 2019)

soccer dude said:


> Our Legends 02 DPL team won 9-0 today in Dallas against the #1 team from South Carolina and while my girl is having a blast watching her first rodeo, I sure hope there's better competition tomorrow.  We have enough competition in So Cal to forgo this cost.


Aside from your 9-0, it doesn't look like too many blowouts.  (A few 3 or 4 goal wins here and there).  Most games seem to have competitive scores.
I looked at the college coach list:
11 D1
5 D2
9 D3
3 "Other"
https://events.gotsport.com/events/collegecoaches.aspx?EventID=74976
Who knew that McNeese State, University of Central Arkansas, and University of North Texas and University of the Incarnate World were D1 schools?


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Aside from your 9-0, it doesn't look like too many blowouts.  (A few 3 or 4 goal wins here and there).  Most games seem to have competitive scores.
> I looked at the college coach list:
> 11 D1
> 5 D2
> ...


*University of the Incarnate Word in the World* caught my attention.  23 D1 sports at UIWW.  Two girls from England and one from Iceland.  Everyone else is from TX.  No Cali girls on the current roster. I had to ask my goat if she would have any interest in UIWW and she said, "No daddy, but I do like their uniforms and wish them all the best."


----------



## timbuck (Oct 13, 2019)

How many girls missed homecoming this weekend to play in Texas?  One of the draws of DPL is that you get to play in high school. Yet you might have to miss what many consider a fun evening/milestone of high school life.


----------

